# How to Grow Blue Green algae FAST!?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

this might sound like weird question haha.. lol

Currently working on a sea monkey project... where im gonna grow a couple of hills of blue green algae before i start up my sea monkey tank lol...


What would be a fast way to do this let it sit on a window getting direct/indirect sunlight ?
Run a 6500k spiral bulb 24.7? 

Should i add dose the tank with my fertz? 
Put in fish food? :|

Any help is appreciated lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha ha shrimp tank  I did this when I had cherry shrimp before I got them. You can leave it in sunlight do not put feed in it will just spoil the water unless you are running a filter. You should run a air hose so your water has movement not too much though. Fastest way is to leave the light on 24/7 .Here is an an article if you want to grow them. http://www.wikihow.com/Raise-Brine-Shrimp hope this helps Pat


----------

